# Orchids for FOLIAGE



## flyingSquirrel

I've been looking at soooo many orchids online lately my brain is going to explode. Anyway, a lot of people think of orchids for flowers, but I've noticed there are some incredible pseudobulbs, foliage, stems, rhizomes, etc. What are some of your favorite orchids regarding any part of the plant EXCEPT the flower?


----------



## randfp

I have a Lepanthes calodictyon which has a wonderful foliage...don't delve into orchids too much, they are going to eat you alive. They are realy addicting.


----------



## fishman9809

I really like the foliage on Restrepia spp. 

Not colorful or anything, I just really enjoy the way it grows.


----------



## Spaff

Lepanthes calodictyon, Bulbophyllum yasnae, Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes, Aerangis punctata, Angraecum urschianum, Angraecum linearifolium

That's all I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

randfp said:


> I have a Lepanthes calodictyon which has a wonderful foliage...don't delve into orchids too much, they are going to eat you alive. They are realy addicting.


Too late my friend, tooooo late lol.

I have seen that Lepanthes, it's stunning. I must have one  ...what are the temp and light requirements?

But in all seriousness, my paludarium needs some more variety in foliage, as everything is looking "flat" right now.


----------



## Spaff

It's one of the few warmish growing Lepanthes. Good luck finding one reasonably priced in the U.S. though.


----------



## phender

Very few people are successful with Lepanthes calodictyon. Andy's Orchids has some (not on their website) that they have to keep in sealed plastic cups to maintain 100% humidity and zero air circulation or they lose them.

I like Pleurothallis dodsonii. The foliage isn't large, but it is very unique.


----------



## randfp

This is my Lepanthes calodictyon with its flower. It was unfortunate that a slug happened to devour some parts of its leaves. 



Pleurothallis dodsoni with its two new leaves growing.


----------



## penfold

That Pleurothallis dodsonii is really cool. I may have to keep an eye out for one of those. The spots remind me of Dischidia hirsuta.










I see that the spotting can vary. Is it dependent on light intensity?


----------



## frogparty

Ornithocephalus gladiatus for the awesome fan shape. Dockrlia cucumerina Dendrobium limpidum


----------



## Mantellaprince20

who grows orchids in vivs for blooms????

Ha ha, i love orchids for foliage. The best part about them is they don't take over.

I don't even know where to start on my list,

pretty much any pleurothallid - love the lepanthes, trichosalpinx, restrepia, 

all of the fan shaped orchids are awesome

probably my favorite for foliage though is Psychopsiella limmenghii. Google it, you will agree! It actually does fairly well in vivs, from my experience


----------



## motydesign

sorry Ed had to 

*psychopsiella limminghei*


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Just found this one today:

Podochilus muricatus



















I think I am going to get it for my paludarium. Does anybody know what the max size is on it? If I grow it mounted on the background, how long will the stems sprawl out?


----------



## Eric Walker

I picked up an aerangis kotschyana a few months ago at a local orchid nursery. It wasn't in flower and it cought my eye right away. two buildings and i kepted coming back to look at these. Their not overly large but it does stick out and give good depth to my viv. Has great black specleing as well. Flower spike shoots out at a 45 deg downward angle which i think is awesome but the flowers aren't all that impressive. I bought it though for the foliage.

I have a good picture on my phone if someone wants to send me their email and post it for me. I have a lack of access to a computer at the moment.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

flyingSquirrel said:


> Just found this one today:
> 
> Podochilus muricatus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get it for my paludarium. Does anybody know what the max size is on it? If I grow it mounted on the background, how long will the stems sprawl out?


Maybe 6 inches max


----------



## wasatchtrops

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Maybe 6 inches max


Is that the one i gave you Ed?


----------



## wasatchtrops

One of my favorites


----------



## motydesign

I like that one Gabe how well is it doing in the viv?


----------



## wasatchtrops

I lost a few 'leaves' after I got it, but I recently got a spike the almost flowered... so I will leave it where it is and see


----------



## phender

By almost flowered, do you mean that it is almost ready to bloom or that the bud developed but fell off before blooming?


----------



## ashb

I grow my Macroclinium manabium a little warmer and drier than most of my orchids, not to mention a lot brighter and growth was phenomenal (until someone at the lab drowned it). Maybe your spike got over saturated with water and that caused failure to yield a flower?


----------



## wasatchtrops

phender said:


> By almost flowered, do you mean that it is almost ready to bloom or that the bud developed but fell off before blooming?


Blooms blasted at the end


----------



## Mantellaprince20

motydesign said:


> sorry Ed had to
> 
> *psychopsiella limmenghei*


*

The one orchid that has an ei rather than ii and I'm getting grief over it *


----------



## Hornet

the only foliage orchids i have ever really seen in aus are the terrestrial jewel orchids, others much bo out there just a little less common


----------



## flyingSquirrel

wasatchtrops said:


> One of my favorites


Recently I spotted this Genus online and it is soooo [email protected] Where can I get some of those?


----------



## wasatchtrops

ashb said:


> I grow my Macroclinium manabium a little warmer and drier than most of my orchids, not to mention a lot brighter and growth was phenomenal (until someone at the lab drowned it). Maybe your spike got over saturated with water and that caused failure to yield a flower?


I believe you are right, I watered heavy in the viv right before I noticed...


----------



## wasatchtrops

Bottom to top. Goodyera hispidata, oncidium pusilla (recently changed, but the tag said), king. Deliciosum ( not foliage, but sequential bloomer)


----------



## Spaff

flyingSquirrel said:


> Recently I spotted this Genus online and it is soooo [email protected] Where can I get some of those?


Check out Botanica Ltd. They have it listed.


----------



## ritersofly

Great foliage orchids

Mediocalcar decoratum









Zootrophion sp.









Encyclia pygmaea









Epidendrum schlectrianum (spellings prolly wrong)









Pleurothallis minuthallis









Meiracyllium wendlandii


----------



## frogparty

Mediocalcar is not a good Viv orchid. It likes it way too cold. However if yu want a frost tolerant orchid for your porch look no further. That plant needs a good temp drop to be happy


----------



## ritersofly

frogparty said:


> Mediocalcar is not a good Viv orchid. It likes it way too cold. However if yu want a frost tolerant orchid for your porch look no further. That plant needs a good temp drop to be happy


hmmm I've had it for a couple weeks now at about 70-72F and it seems to be doing fine! There has actually been enough growth that I was able to take a nice division off of it to mount. I do plan on sticking it in a viv strategically, low shelf in a basement, in a shady lower part of the viv.. hoping it will make it, I have read that others say it's pretty warm tolerant.. but we will see. I do agree that this little bugger is not afraid of the cold!


----------



## frogparty

Ive tried it several times in tanks and it just doesn't thrive long term. A few weeks is NOT enough time to judge the long term suitability of a plant for tanks. Without a good temp drop it definitely won't be flowering for you


----------



## Plantnerd

*Phalaenopsis celebensis*
Also have nice purple leaf undersides


----------



## josh_r

Plantnerd said:


> *Phalaenopsis celebensis*
> Also have nice purple leaf undersides


Woow! That plant is hoooooot!!!!


----------



## frogparty

Thats an outstanding Phal!!


----------



## curlykid

Dryadella Zebrina is a very beautiful mini with nice purple leaves. I got mine from Andy's, the flowers are beautiful too.


----------



## frogparty

It's leaves are only purple in high light due to Anthocyanosis. All Pleurothallids respond the same way


----------



## Lbacha

If you are looking for foliage try Dossinia marmotata var dayii or Macodes petola they are both amazing jewel orchids


----------



## flyingSquirrel

frogparty said:


> It's leaves are only purple in high light due to Anthocyanosis. All Pleurothallids respond the same way


Could you please give a brief explanation of what Anthocyanosis is? Can it be harmful to the orchid?


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Found this plant today. It's flipping amazing and I want it really bad. Not only are the leaves gorgeous, but so are the flowers. In my opinion this is one sexy orchid. Andy's Orchids has it on their site.

Pleurothallis resupinata


----------



## Plantnerd

Looks very nice.. 

While i adore jewel orchids.. and i really do It is nice to se what orchids have to offer besides them in the foliage department. 

I happy someone besides me found the phal. celebensis pretty... I don't even like phals. But when i came across the celebensis i just had to buy it.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

flyingSquirrel said:


> Found this plant today. It's flipping amazing and I want it really bad. Not only are the leaves gorgeous, but so are the flowers. In my opinion this is one sexy orchid. Andy's Orchids has it on their site.
> 
> Pleurothallis resupinata


I loved it so much I had to buy it. I just tacked this baby onto my recent Andy's order, via phone today. As usual, Andy's staff is friendly and helpful. They'll be at the NW flower and garden show next week, as well as some other show I can't recall that he mentioned.


----------



## frogparty

ooooohhhh......aaaaahhhhhhh
might have to buy that one


----------



## fishr

This thread has been super helpful.

I came across this one: Renanthera imshootiana










Can anyone give me advice or a little more info? There wasn't much expect it's from the Hymlayas to China and found grown on tree fern.


----------



## frogparty

It's a vandaceous type NOT SUITED to vivs


----------



## fishr

Thank you for the heads up, frogparty.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

fishr said:


> This thread has been super helpful.
> 
> I came across this one: Renanthera imshootiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me advice or a little more info? There wasn't much expect it's from the Hymlayas to China and found grown on tree fern.


That is not foliage! ha ha,

Here are a few that I am picking up at the end of the month!!!!









































The wife chose this one, she likes the, um, look of it, ha ha


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Here are a few that I am picking up at the end of the month!!!!


I like that one there. Are you ordering from Ecuagenera? If so, do you need special permits to get things imported? How much is shipping?


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Dresslerella pilosissima


----------



## mitcholito

@ Mantellaprince - Are you planning to keep these in a cooled viv? Because all of the shown are strictly cold growing from 2000 meters or above. Just so you dont put them in a normal temperated viv =)


----------



## Mantellaprince20

mitcholito said:


> @ Mantellaprince - Are you planning to keep these in a cooled viv? Because all of the shown are strictly cold growing from 2000 meters or above. Just so you dont put them in a normal temperated viv =)


no worries my man, i've got it covered..... and only 1 is listed as only occurring over 1800meters . The lanium is actually a warm-hot grower, and I have had great success growing Dresselerella. I'll admit the myoxanthus is the only genus I haven't worked with and haven't had success stories for yet, so I will keep it with my cold growing masde's until I can determine how it does.


----------



## curlykid

lol @ me i thought it was normal for the Dryadella leaves to be purple. frogparty, is the bacteria you mentioned symbiotic with the orchid? Or is it not a bacteria at all and a chemical in the orchid's leaf structure? thanks. PS i'm sure it's not harmful because the orchid has been flowering vigorously and still some more to come! i love it's flowers.


----------



## TDK

Here's a couple of photos of a stump I have orchids planted on and keep in my garden window in the kitchen above the sink. I can't tell you the plant names but thought someone might find it interesting.


----------



## frogparty

Anthocyanin is produced by the plant. Non hArmful


----------



## EPI

TDK said:


> Here's a couple of photos of a stump I have orchids planted on and keep in my garden window in the kitchen above the sink. I can't tell you the plant names but thought someone might find it interesting.


TDK, that is very healthy looking! Are you getting them to bloom?


----------



## TDK

Some of them sometimes. right now Max. variablis is blooming (yellow) and an orange Sopronitis. The Bulbophyllum frostii blooms also.


----------



## Shinosuke

TDK said:


> Here's a couple of photos of a stump I have orchids planted on and keep in my garden window in the kitchen above the sink. I can't tell you the plant names but thought someone might find it interesting.


That is really interesting! Would you give us some more info on what this is / how you made it and how you keep it? I'd love to have a living, beautiful piece of art like that in my home.



flyingSquirrel said:


> Dresslerella pilosissima


Spiffy. Is that viv-friendly?


----------



## frogparty

A Viv is probably the best place for that plant


----------



## TDK

Shinosuke said:


> That is really interesting! Would you give us some more info on what this is / how you made it and how you keep it? I'd love to have a living, beautiful piece of art like that in my home.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor had a stump he collected in the woods from behind his house and it was an interesting piece and I was able to talk him out of it. I keep it in a garden window in a tray with a tray underneath for some evaporation/humidity. It has natural South Western exposure plus fluorescents for lighting. It's also over the kitchen sink that helps some. It's just orchids I've bought over the years and some a friend gave me. I usually add an orchid by bunching some sphagnum moss and stapling the moss onto the stump then put a bunch over the roots and staple again until it roots to the stump. Smaller one I use the sphagnum but wrap to the wood with fishing line. Large orchids on the bottom, medium in the middle and smaller ones on top. You could do the same thing in a terrarium and control the humidity and lighting better. I usually mist ever day or every other day. The first photo is more recent and you can see how it has filled in.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

I got it.

Pleurothallis resupinata



















And for size reference


----------



## frogparty

thats it. Im getting that one


----------



## Spaff

I want that one too!


----------



## dope.fatboy

Kegeliella atropilosa is far and away my favorite foliage orchid, and does well in my terrarium.

Species Identification Task Force Submissions: Kegeliella houtteana


----------



## fishr

Where can I find Lepanthes calodictyon? I really like it. Alot.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> Where can I find Lepanthes calodictyon? I really like it. Alot.


I can't speak from experience but I've been told that plant is difficult to grow well. But yes, it is a gem. I'd call up Andy's Orchids and ask them, since they only list a small fraction of their plants on their website.


----------



## fishr

I'll do that, thanks!

I'm looking for minatures with nice foliage. Any suggestions?


----------



## frogparty

Andy's has it. But I wouldn't put it in a Viv unless it was a sealed top no ventilation Viv. This orchid kicks the bucket when you look at it wrong


----------



## fishr

frogparty said:


> Andy's has it. But I wouldn't put it in a Viv unless it was a sealed top no ventilation Viv. This orchid kicks the bucket when you look at it wrong


Scratching it off the list. Near impossible to grow plants don't belong in my collection. What about the Pleurothallis dodsonii?


----------



## frogparty

Dodsonii is easier, ANYTHING is easier than calodictyon.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> I'll do that, thanks!
> 
> I'm looking for minatures with nice foliage. Any suggestions?


Pleurothallis resupinata (see a few pages back in this thread)
Schoenorchis
Ornithocephalus
Macroclinium
Podochilus
Sophronitis
Other Lepanthes species
the list goes on and on (but I'm kinda new to orchids)

You can also go on Andy's site and use their search feature to search for "Miniature" (and if you want filter also by care needs) and then search through the results. There are a couple things about that though, 1st is that not a lot of the pics show the foliage (mostly just flowers. what i did is I went through their site and googled for pics of things), and 2nd is that there are a ton of minis on their site that are not specifically marked as a mini, so they don't show up in the search results for Miniatures. But the search is a good starting point. Also you can just call them up, they are super nice and will help you find some good plants. (No, I'm not a paid sponsor for them LOL JK  )


----------



## fishr

Flying Squirrel- You're my new friend.  Thanks a bunch for the help and tips. Uhm, do I dare ask how many orchids you own?  And I wasn't sure if Pleurothallis resupinata was a mini or not but since it is, I want it! It's a sexy plant.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> Flying Squirrel- You're my new friend.  Thanks a bunch for the help and tips. Uhm, do I dare ask how many orchids you own?  And I wasn't sure if Pleurothallis resupinata was a mini or not but since it is, I want it! It's a sexy plant.


 No problem! I am glad to help. This is a fun hobby and it's great to meet new friends on the board that are interested in the same things. I'm thankful for all of the help others have offered me on here since I first joined. 

I have 14 orchids, and they are all in ONE tank!!! You can see my thread here, and this page has the most up to date pic and plant list:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72637-29-gallon-paludarium-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy-21.html

I started an orchid wishlist many months ago when I first got into them, and if you haven't already, you might want to keep a wishlist to keep track of things you really want as well. Just don't be surprised when it gets out of control. I am bummed out that I don't have any more room for new plants


----------



## fishr

I have a wish list too but it keeps changing.  Question, do you have a fan for air circulation for the orchids or no? Is the top sealed tight? Your 29 is also freaking awesome! Tank looks larger in the photo than it really is. Love.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

L. Calodictyon isn't an impossible feat. I have it growing slowly in a well ventilated viv that stays between 80-90% humidity with an ultrasonic humidifier.


----------



## frogparty

Got pics? Not many people have success. The mos successful grows Ive seen are in sealed comtainers


----------



## toksyn

L. calodictyon is the one orchid that has never given me trouble, actually.










It's not in a sealed container . . . it also never fails to either just be completing a new leaf or starting one. This photo was taken perhaps two months after I first got the plant.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> I have a wish list too but it keeps changing.  Question, do you have a fan for air circulation for the orchids or no? Is the top sealed tight? Your 29 is also freaking awesome! Tank looks larger in the photo than it really is. Love.


Yeah, at first I had a wishlist where I was switching plants out of the list and replacing them with ones I liked more, then I realized it was no use so I just left everything in and kept adding more LOL

Yes, I have 2 small fans for air circulation in my tank (I just recently got higher cfm rated fans)
No, there is a 3" gap the entire length of the tank that is open

However, I just picked up some pieces today with which I am going to build a new lid and fan system, because currently the humidity is too low. I'll post pics of it on the thread


----------



## fishr

I look forward to the pictures.

So the fan is lowering the humidity how low?


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> I look forward to the pictures.
> 
> So the fan is lowering the humidity how low?


I am not sure of the humidity level because I don't have a hygrometer yet; I just bought one and it should be arriving soon. I just know that a few of the plants appear to be suffering/drying out too fast. It will be good to know for sure the humidity % though.

Also, it's less of the fan as opposed to the 3" gap in the lid. That will soon be reduced to about 1/2" with the new lid I'm building, but I'll turn the fans up more and place them closer to the center of the lid. And the new lid will have a series of holes along the front which I will be able to close or open with a separate piece, which should allow more fresh air circulation that I can control.


----------



## skanderson

i have a few that havent been listed yet.







Doritaenopsis Sogo Vivien







bubophyllum " bronze pseudobulbs"







Pleurothallis pilocardiodes


----------



## Shinosuke

I didn't think you could search ANYTHING on google these days and get 0 results, but that's what I got with Pleurothallis pilocardiodes. It looks really cool in your pictures!


----------



## bratyboy2

Shinosuke said:


> I didn't think you could search ANYTHING on google these days and get 0 results, but that's what I got with Pleurothallis pilocardiodes.


Love that!


----------



## ashb

Shinosuke said:


> I didn't think you could search ANYTHING on google these days and get 0 results, but that's what I got with Pleurothallis pilocardiodes. It looks really cool in your pictures!


Pleurothallis cardiothallis maybe?


----------



## fishr

Hybrid, no ID. Doing well under LEDs.


----------



## skanderson

im pretty sure its not cardiothallis. i have that one about 4 feet away from the one in the pic. leaf and flower are similar but the cardiothallis is about twice as big in all aspects. also the one i bought as pilocardiodes has yellow flowers while my cardiothallis has a more of an orange to peach color to it. i purchased both while in mauii at Tropical Orchid Farm. one of the nice things about buying there is that they are on an area of mauii where the temps are really similar to my vivs conditions. i felt better buying pleurothallids and other orchids that are reputed to need cooler temps from them as i could ask you they do with highs in the low 80s and lows in the mid 60s.


----------



## frogparty

Pleurothallis longissima loves those temps


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Some new acquisitions!

This is one of the neatest orchid plants I have, this foliage is crazy!


















Wish I could say that i bloomed it, but it was purchased this way.... Very neat foliage though


















Very peculiar for a maxillaria


----------



## frogparty

Sweet! I've seen that Pleuro before but forget the species! Christina Hanson has it


----------



## Mantellaprince20

frogparty said:


> Sweet! I've seen that Pleuro before but forget the species! Christina Hanson has it


Pleurothallis dilemma

Dendrobium cuthbertsonii

Maxillaria minuta


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Some new acquisitions!
> 
> Very peculiar for a maxillaria


+ wishlist


----------



## mitcholito

@ Skanderson - The Pleurothallis is Pleurothallis phyllocardioides.


----------



## fishr

wasatchtrops said:


> One of my favorites


What's the genus/species please? Can't read the tag.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

fishr said:


> What's the genus/species please? Can't read the tag.


Macroclinium manabinum


----------



## wasatchtrops

fishr said:


> What's the genus/species please? Can't read the tag.


Macroclinium manabinum


----------



## skanderson

thanks for clearing that up. some of my notes may misspell the tags when i write them down. i hate the look of tags all over the viv so i use a mapping system.


----------



## fishr

Thanks guys!


----------



## hylahill

Wow-some great orchids! I especially like the ones showing the orchids in the viv's...if you want pic's, or confirm identities, nothing beats Jay's- Internet Orchid Species Photo Encyclopedia


----------



## fishr

Picked up Phal. Brother Pico Striper today. It's cute.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

fishr said:


> Picked up Phal. Brother Pico Striper today. It's cute.


Eh hem...pic please?


----------



## fishr

Here it is FL.










and new pics this morning.


----------



## zach77

Here's one of my French G. Vents enjoying some Zygopetalum foliage:


----------



## Hornet

ritersofly said:


> hmmm I've had it for a couple weeks now at about 70-72F and it seems to be doing fine! There has actually been enough growth that I was able to take a nice division off of it to mount. I do plan on sticking it in a viv strategically, low shelf in a basement, in a shady lower part of the viv.. hoping it will make it, I have read that others say it's pretty warm tolerant.. but we will see. I do agree that this little bugger is not afraid of the cold!


I've read everywhere its a cool to cold growing species but i live in sub tropical queensland and at pretty much every local show there are a few large mediocalcars so they must fair well in the heat, i got one today so will see how it goes


----------



## fishr

phender said:


> I like Pleurothallis dodsonii. The foliage isn't large, but it is very unique.


Where did you find yours phender?


----------



## KarmaPolice

some not flat leafed orchids I have currently that I like, including their beautiful flowers.
(not my pictures)

Dendrochilum wenzelii









Neofinetia falcata hosiguruma


----------



## hydrophyte

I like Dendrochilum and I've always meant to try to pick one up somewhere.


----------



## andersonii85

Here's a few that haven't been mentioned...

Lockhartia amoena








Dendrobium dichaeoides








Psygmorchis pusilla (already mentioned, but here's a photo)








Oberonia setigeria








Mesadesnella cuspidata


----------



## fishr

andersonii85 said:


> Here's a few that haven't been mentioned...
> 
> Lockhartia amoena
> View attachment 32461
> 
> 
> Dendrobium dichaeoides
> View attachment 32462
> 
> 
> Psygmorchis pusilla (already mentioned, but here's a photo)
> View attachment 32463
> 
> 
> Oberonia setigeria
> View attachment 32464
> 
> 
> Mesadesnella cuspidata
> View attachment 32465


Want but I'm especially interested in Oberonia setigeria and Psygmorchis pusilla.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow what the heck is that _Mesadesnella cuspidata_? It looks like some kind of terrestrial. I tried a search but couldn't find it.


----------



## littlefrog

I have a couple of the M. cuspidata if you can't find them anywhere else. Flowers aren't much to look at, but a good size for terrariums and the leaves are nice. Seems to be easy to grow for me, easier than some of the more traditional jewels.

Rob


----------



## Dendroguy

I'm a fan of the Cirrhopetalum (Bulbophylum) vaginatum 'Crown Point', nice little creeping pseudobulbs


----------



## andersonii85

Not sure of this one has been mentioned yet, Sarcoglottis sceptroides. It grows larger than most jewel orchids. Great foliage and flowers readily in the terrarium. Plus, it's Neotropical!


----------

